# Forenbersicht > Fahrtechnik >  >  Duck Jibe

## anvis

Hallo Forums-Gemeinde,

ich be fleiig neue Manver aber diese Duck Jibe treibt mich zur Verzweiflung. Aus Mangel an Wind versuche ich es meist aus der Verdrngerfahrt heraus. Ich falle vom Halbwindkurs ab, nehme das Segel dicht und ziehe es aktiv ber meinen Kopf und dann ist der Segelzug so extrem, dass ich entweder mit dem Segel ins Wasser falle oder das Segel extrem weit offen ist...ein paar Mal hat's auch schon geklappt aber das war wohl eher Zufall. Wann muss ich das Segel an mir vorbei ziehen?

----------


## Schotstart

du musst gleiten. in der verdrngerfahrt funktioniert ne duckjibe nicht, weil sich hier nicht die segelkrfte neutralisieren.
so einfach ist das.
dann gleichzeitig innenkante belasten/segel AKTIV (!!) nach hinten ziehen.
dabei legst du dich fast schon automatisch in die kurve.
rum, fertig.

----------


## tigger1983

du musst nicht in der gleitfahrt sein. Das geht auch in verdrnger fahrt. Allerdings brauchst du schon ein bisschen druck im segel. Das schwierigste bei der duckjibe ist das timing. Bei der geglittenen taucht man im prinzip durch sobald die jibe eingeleitet ist. Auf keinen fall zu lange warten!
Bei der in verdrnger fhrt geht ja alles bissel langsamer. ich denke wenn du ca. 20grad downwind kurs hast ist ein gutes timing. Ich wrde dir aber auch empfehlen erstmal nur auf schothorn voraus shiften zu ben. Und aus der fahrt dann die jibe machen. Spter kombinierst du das dann in eine flssige jibe. Achja ein kleines segel vereinfacht die duckjibe enorm!
Noch so nebenbei nicht entmutigen lassen. Die jibe hat mich auch en Jahr gekostet  :Wink:

----------


## FreundDerSonne

Hey anvis,
ich denke auch, du solltest erst mal versuchen auf Schothorn voraus zu shiften. Mache dir klar, dass du das Segel auch Schothorn voraus neutral halten kannst.
Das Wissen benutzt du dann auch bei der Duckjibe: Falle auf Raumwindkurs ab, shifte und halte das Segel Schothorn voraus neutral. Dann erst fllst du weiter auf Vorwindkurs ab (im Dmpeln besonders auf die Segelsteuerung achten - funktioniert auch Schothorn voraus  :Wink:  ) und ffnest das Segel erst dann. Das sollte auch der einzige Moment sein, in dem du wirklich Druck im Segel hast.
Blicke die ganze Zeit nach oben und in die Kurveninnenseite  :Smile: 

Viel Spa beim ben. :-P

----------


## anvis

Ich kann euch grad nicht so ganz folgen. Zwar verstehe ich die Begriffe und kann auch mit dem Schothorn voraus fahren aber die Anwendung ist mir nicht klar...

Ich falle vom Halbwindkurs auf den Raumwind ab, warte einen Moment und ziehe mir das Segel ber den Kopf. Nun habe ich das Problem, dass es so weit aufschwingt, dass ich dem Zug nur mit Mhe Stand halten kann oder direkt mit dem Segel ins Wasser falle. Ziehe ich es dann wieder raus, ist alles perfekt ausgerichtet und ich kann weiterfahren - das Brett scheint also die gewnschte Bahn zu fahren.
Muss ich also frher shiften?

----------


## Schotstart

du ziehst das segel nicht ber den kopf, du ziehst es quasi an der schulter vorbei.

----------


## tigger1983

du fllst auf raumwindkurs ab damit eben der druck nicht so brachial ist das du es nicht halten kannst. Wenn du den richtigen moment triffst, steht das Segel kurzzeitig neutral. Wenn du aber noch von halbwindkura aus shiftest muss das Segel erstmal umschlagen um in die neutrale zu gelangen, desto weiter es umschlgt desto grer die kraft die dran zerrt.

Schothornvorrausfahrt:
Du fllst hierbei leicht ab, um eben dieses harte umschlagen zu vermeiden. Wenn du dann in shothornvorraus position bist, kannst du wieder auf halbwindkurs gehen. Versuch dann den kurs zu halten um gefhl dafr zu kriegen. Spter kannst du dann aus dieser position die jibe fahren. Du stehst dafr dann schon in der richtigen position. 

Duckjibe:
Diese funktioniert dann im prinzip wie schothornvorrausshiften und die anschlieende Jibe. Nur das dies in einem fluss passiert. Und es stimmt das das Segel eher an der Schulter bzw. am kopf vorbei gezogen wird. 
Noch ein tip. Beim durchtauchen unbedingt bewusst fest greifen und auch durchziehen. Nur so vermeidest du, das dir das segel aus der Handgerissen wird.

----------


## anvis

Ok, in den nchsten 14 Tagen kann ich zwar leider nicht surfen, weil ich an der Uni sein muss aber sobald wieder ausreichend Wind ist, werde ich es probieren. Vermutlich habe ich mit dem Segel immer zu lange gewartet...

----------


## tejat

segelhand nach hinten, dichtholen, nach vorne lehnen nicht vergessen. kostet etwas berwindung, besonders bei hherer Geschwindigkeit

----------


## p51flier

be vorerst mal die durchgeglittene Powerhalse. Dann erledigt sich die Duck Jibe fast von selbst, denn in einer durchgeglittenen Halse ist der Segeldruck minimal. Da hast Du dann auch so viel Zeit um die Duck Jibe mit sehr groen Segeln zu fahren. Sieht zwar doof aus, geht aber.

Sepp

----------


## jojo

Wenn man die Grundbewegung nur mit Segel auf einer Wiese bt, bringt einen das schon voran. Auf einem Windskater ist die Duckjibe total einfach - am besten zuerst mal auf dem Trockenen ben.

----------


## Finnenkratzer

bei mir war am anfang der knackpunkt dass ich nicht frh genug geshiftet hab. es geht wirklich besser, wenn du direkt nach dem abfallen damit anfngst. dann legt dir der wind das segel fast automatisch richtig in die kurve. auerdem glaub ich wie p51flier auch, dass es sinnvoll ist, zuerst die powerhalse zu beherrschen, weil dann der ablauf mit in die knie gehen, fe usw... klar ist...

----------


## Monkey Onehand

1. Falle auf Raumwindkurs ab
2. Drcke den Mast etwas nach vorne
3. Greife mit der Masthand hinter die Segelhand
4. Lasse die Segelhand dann los, wenn das Segel keinen Zug mehr hat und lass das Segel ber deinen Kopf gleiten.
5. Greife die Gabel auf der anderen Seite und gleite weiter

----------

